# 130 stocking suggestions



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Upgrading from a 75 to a 130 gallon fx5 and 2 aquaclear 110s

Current stock is a Rotkeil severum about 1.5 inches and 5 blood fin tetras

Any suggestions of what else I can add ? What's a good combination ?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are you looking for singles of several species, or does breeding interest you? What are the dimensions of the 130?


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

130 gallon 72x18x24 i think

looking to put single species .. thanks for the reply !


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

honestly i wouldnt mind a breeding pair

heres a list of fish i had in mind:

geophagus, Thorichthys meeki, acaras, EBJD, a few more bloodfin tetras or another group of tetras? maybe a pictus catfish and some corys? open to suggestions here

what would be a nice setup?


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

Heres a list of combinations i came up with

1 rotkeil
1 red spotted severum
1 chocolate cichlid
5 geo red head tapajos/threadfin geo
6 roseline sharks
10 bloodheart tetras

1 green texas
1 managuense
1 royal pleco/sailfin pleco

1 severum
1 convict
1 firemouth
1 festivum
8 roseline sharks
Group of panda corys


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a 150 gallon tank that currently has 6 geophagus altifrons, 6 angelfish, 4 silver dollars, 2 striped raphael cats and 10 corydora metae. I'm pretty happy with this combination. The geos occupy the bottom of the tank and the angels the top. If I were to start over, I would lose the silver dollars (too flighty) and raphael cats (hide too much). A nice school of angelfish is stunning in a large tank, and my geos are very active.


----------



## cityboy415 (Jun 9, 2013)

mambee said:


> I have a 150 gallon tank that currently has 6 geophagus altifrons, 6 angelfish, 4 silver dollars, 2 striped raphael cats and 10 corydora metae. I'm pretty happy with this combination. The geos occupy the bottom of the tank and the angels the top. If I were to start over, I would lose the silver dollars (too flighty) and raphael cats (hide too much). A nice school of angelfish is stunning in a large tank, and my geos are very active.


Thanks for the reply! Yea never had any real interest in silver dollars.. Im all for the looks and color and silver dollars are just too plain imo. I do like the geo red heads or geo threadfins. Would they only be compatible with more peaceful cichlids?

One of my good friends has a pink convict male and reg convict female pair that he is willing to give away. In a 135 gallon, what other species would work with them?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My altifrons are pretty peaceful. I don't have any experience with the other geos that you mentioned.

I think the once your convicts start breeding that they will terrorize any other cichlid that you put in the tank, especially SA cichlids.

Since geos aren't really piscivorous, you have lots of options with appropriately sized tetras. a large school of congo or lemon tetras would look nice.


----------

